# FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE is out!



## Andreas Tieben (Aug 13, 2015)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I just successfully installed FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE...it works!
(I found it "by accident", searching the Official FreeBSD FTP Server)
...with some new (renewed!) Drivers in the 10.2-RELEASE:
10.2-RELEASE now support "Direct Rendering" for my Intel GM45 Express Chipset.

That are good news ;-)


----------



## shepherdAZ (Aug 13, 2015)

I have grabbed it from a UK mirror site, and am looking forward to testing it out tomorrow.
Downloads page at FreeBSD.org looks a bit different!


----------



## kpa (Aug 13, 2015)

No harm in publishing the addresses, they are already known and very much guessable by anyone who's been following FreeBSD for a while. For example the main FTP site already has the distribution sets:

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/10.2-RELEASE/

ISO images at:

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/10.2/

If the freebsd.org admins weren't already prepared for increased traffic we wouldn't be talking about a professionally hosted site.


----------

